# closure of perforated gastric ulcer



## DebbiePottsEngland (Apr 8, 2009)

I am only finding one cpt code for the closure of the perforated gastric ulcer.  My physician is using a omental patch as part of the closure.  Does anyone know if there is an add on code or additional code that I can use that expresses this part of the procedure?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zina (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you referring to CPT 43840? There was a code years ago (I believe) for suture plication and omental patch of a perforated gastric ulcer but I can no longer find it.  The only other code i saw was an add on code = 49905, where "all or part of a sheet of fat that covers the intestines is REMOVED and used to reconstruct a defect in the abdomen". Removed is the key word because I believe the omental patch of the perforated ulcer is just a rearrangement of the omentum, not removal. You may have to use the unlisted procedure code 49999 to get addt'l reimbursement if the patch added considerable difficulty and OR time to the procedure. Hope this helps.


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for your imput.  It is truly appreciated.


----------

